# BikePark Burg - Privatstrecken Dithmarschen , Schleswig Holstein



## crasscore (13. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin,

Bis jetzt sind nur 3 Leute die Strecken aus unserem Bike-Park gefahren. Er besteht aus 6 Strecken die aber alle nicht sonderlich lang sind (Im Norden gibt es leider nicht so viele Berge) Aus diesem Grund konnten wir aber umso besser auf die Details achten.

Es gibt 15 Sprungmöglichkeiten, zahlreiche Steilkurven, ein Drop mit ca. 2,50m Höhe ist in Planung, Fließend Trinkwasser in 100m Entfernung und sogar eine Panorama Bank. Um den Berg hochzukommen benötigt man gute Kondition.

Die Strecken sind ca. 150 m lang und man fährt ca. 50 Höhenmeter hinab die man bei schneller Fahrt in 30 sec. bewältigt. Steigung des Gebietes beträgt bis zu ca. 40°. Eventuell werden die Strecken um 100m erweitert.

Mein Kumpel und ich haben schon 2 Jahre die Strecken gebaut und genutzt. Im Sommer halten wir uns da teilweise 5 - 7 mal die Woche auf. Wir fahren bei jeder Witterung (Schnee ist auch damit gemeint) 

Hier noch ein schickes Bild 





Weitere Bilder gibt es hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1522351



Für Google Maps

Burg
Dithmarschen
Schleswig-Holstein
Deutschland

Den genauen Standort werde ich natürlich nicht direkt preisgeben, kann aber jederzeit erfragt werden
Haben sie aber bitte keine Hemmung mich zu Kontaktieren. Ich freue mich über jeden Besucher.


----------



## crasscore (25. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Winterupdate.
Sorry für diese beschissene qualität, aber aus einer reihe ungunstiger umstände ging es nicht besser .




 
Weitere Fotos gibt es hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1555551?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasscore (15. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein streckenablauf der Strecke Jump 1


sorry für die schlechte qualität und kameraführung.
ich sollte mir mal ne richtige videokamera zulegen und nicht mit dem smartphone.
auf krücken kann man das smartphone leider nicht ruhiger halten.


----------



## crasscore (16. März 2014)

Hier mal aktuelle bilder zum angekündigten Drop


----------



## crasscore (30. März 2014)

Endlich ist der Drop fertig


----------



## crasscore (25. August 2014)

Strecke: Jump 2


----------



## bastjan84 (3. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin. Ich bin auf der Suche nach tollen Trails. Ich würde gerne mal den Trail testen. Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Hoirani (21. April 2017)

Würde gern mal allein und, oder mit ein paar Kollegen in meinem alter ( 15-17 ) vorbeikommen um eure Trails mal anzusehen und auszutesten.
Wir sind Anfänger und auf der Suche nach einer Übungsstrecke in Schleswig-Holstein.

Ich hoffe auf baldigen Kontakt

Grüße 
-Hagen


----------



## Malleofficial (7. Juli 2018)

Moin

Gibt es den Bikepark noch?

Gruß Malte


----------



## crasscore (7. Juli 2018)

Ja, steht noch


----------



## LifestyleMTB (13. April 2019)

Steht da mittlerweile noch mehr oder sieht das bis heute noch so aus ? Würde gerne mal vorbei schauen wenn ich mein neues bike habe wenns ok wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifestyleMTB (13. April 2019)

Wurde dort noch etwas neues gebaut?
Würde gerne mal vorbei schauen wenn ich mein neues bike habe wenns ok wäre.


----------



## crasscore (14. April 2019)

Klar, kannst gerne rumkommen. Ja, strecken werden noch gepflegt.


----------



## MoinMoin233 (29. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin, ist es auch okay mit nem Hardtail als Anfänger dort zu fahren, oder ist man dann nicht erwünscht?


----------



## crasscore (29. Mai 2019)

Klar, komm rum damit


----------



## Olli0872 (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo *crasscore *mein 14jähriger Sohn und ich sind blutige Anfänger aus dem Kreis Pinneberg.
Er hat ein YT Fully und ich ein Cube Hardtail.
Sind eure Strecken Anfängertauglich?
Wir würden dann sehr gern mal vorbeischauen bei euch.
Würde mich über Rückmeldung sehr freuen.
Anfahrt gern per PN ?


----------



## crasscore (18. Juni 2019)

2-3 Strecken sind anfängertauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli0872 (18. Juni 2019)

Na siehste das ist doch supie. 
Schickst mir mal deine handy Nr per PN. Zwecks weiterer Absprachen?


----------



## Trisz (26. Juli 2019)

Moin! Ich bin öfters in Dithmarschen bei meinen Schwiegereltern und dachte mir mal ich nehme mir mein MTB mit. 
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar Touren und Trails. Auf der Suche bin ich auf diesen Beitrag hier gestoßen.
Oben steht, dass es auf Anfrage den Ort gibt. 

Könnte ich den Ort bitte per PN erhalten? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ufosbike (3. August 2019)

Moin Moin,
mein Sohn und sein Kumpel (beide 13) würde als Anfänger gerne mal den Bikepark nächste Woche (noch sind Sommerferien) testen. Könnte ich den Ort bitte als PN bekommen?
Beste Grüße
ufosbike


----------



## crasscore (4. August 2019)

In der nähe vom Waldmuseum


----------



## Lorddigger (27. August 2019)

Moin crasscore... Wann seid ihr denn mal vor Ort??


----------



## Florianpetersen (22. September 2019)

Hallo wir sind vor Ort wo wäre den die stecken genau? Wir finden nichts


----------



## Lorddigger (22. September 2019)

Am Aussichtsturm vorbei und leicht links halten dann findet man den relativ leicht


----------



## Florianpetersen (22. September 2019)

Wir sind am Spielplatz in welche Richtung links dann


----------



## Lorddigger (22. September 2019)

Gute frage... Ich könnte mich ja in Bewegung setzen und mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Florianpetersen (22. September 2019)

Alles gut danke haben es gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorddigger (22. September 2019)

Na gut bin jetzt auch da


----------



## Florianpetersen (6. Oktober 2019)

Gestern und heute da gewesen und meinem Sohn hat es richtig Spass gemacht. Wirklich cooler Bikepark in Dithmarschen


----------



## Phantomamix (22. Dezember 2019)

Moin, ich bin aus Hessen und ziehe im Februar nach Schleswig Holstein (Marne).
Ich bin schon etwas traurig über die Berge die ich hier zurück lasse. Könnt ihr mir den Standort eurer Strecke schicken? Und habt ihr sonst noch ein paar Tipps wo man gut Enduro/Downhill fahren kann?
Grüße Julian


----------



## Florianpetersen (31. Mai 2020)

Moin moin fahren in Burg hier noch leute auf der Strecke? Wir sind endlich mal wieder heute hier.


----------



## crasscore (1. Juni 2020)

ne, gestern war ich nicht da.
gefahren wird noch


----------



## Florianpetersen (1. Juni 2020)

Ja schade. Nächstes Mal melden wir uns vorher. Wäre interessant zu da mein Sohn noch Anfänger ist.


----------



## Locke69 (14. Juni 2020)

Florianpetersen schrieb:


> Ja schade. Nächstes Mal melden wir uns vorher. Wäre interessant zu da mein Sohn noch Anfänger ist.


Moin! 
Ich empfehle euch den Hütti-Trail. Da kommt jeder, egal ob Anfänger oder nicht, auf seine Kosten. 
Gruß, 
T.


----------



## syncrotravels (15. Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich würde heute auch mal vorbeikommen, wenn das in Ordnung ist. Wo genau muss ich hin?
Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Nitro2000m (10. September 2020)

Hallo an euch . Gibt es vielleicht aktuelle Bilder ? Ich komme aus Meldorf und würde gerne mal schauen wie es da so aussieht jetzt . Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja auch mal mit meinem Dirt rein zu schauen . Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. September 2020)

Moin! Ich muss heute nach Todenbüttel und will zumindest noch was Sinnvolles damit verbinden. Sie sieht's denn derzeit auf eurem Hometrail aus? Kann man den gut fahren? Falls ja, kann mir einer von euch den Standort per Nachricht senden?


----------



## Soulman-IZ (13. April 2021)

Moin crasscore... Wie komme ich an die genauen Koordinaten oder wann seid ihr denn mal vor Ort??


----------



## teteone (21. September 2021)

War jetzt ab und  zu dort und hab bis jetzt noch nie andere Leute getroffen. Hätte er ein oder andere vielleicht Lust sich dort zu treffen und zusammen zu biken?


----------



## Hoffi1805 (23. September 2021)

Moin können uns da gerne mal treffen wenn du Lust hast


----------



## teteone (23. September 2021)

Ja sehr gerne, ein Kumpel und ich sind morgen nachmittag da wenn das passt kannst du ja auch vorbeikommen am besten auch mit noch anderen


----------



## crasscore (29. September 2021)

Ja, ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luisabrabike (13. März 2022)

Moin!
Meine Jungs und ich überlegen heute spontan Nachmittags euren Park mal anzutesten. Wir sind frühe Fortgeschrittene und haben einfach Lust zu biken. 

Über eine spontane Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Hoffi1805 (2. April 2022)

Moin ist heute jemand da


----------



## Julian14 (19. Juni 2022)

crasscore schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Bis jetzt sind nur 3 Leute die Strecken aus unserem Bike-Park gefahren. Er besteht aus 6 Strecken die aber alle nicht sonderlich lang sind (Im Norden gibt es leider nicht so viele Berge) Aus diesem Grund konnten wir aber umso besser auf die Details achten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeride-Sven (23. Juni 2022)

Moin, seit ihr noch Aktiv? Ich suche entspannte Leute die Bock haben n paar Trails zu fahren. Ich komme aus Brunsbüttel und Burg wäre direkt um die Ecke. Kurz zu mir...: Ich bin Sven  32j.  MTB anfänger und war bisher 2x im Bikepark in Harz. Falls jemand list hat würde ich mich über eine Nachricht auf meinem Instagram Account freuen.  sven_cfk7  (Nummern kann man ja dann immernoch austauschen Wenn's passt)

Beste Grüße 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------

